# all about radial engine



## sunny91 (Jun 7, 2005)

found this.

http://www.answers.com/topic/radial-engine



sunny


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 8, 2005)

Neat vid sunny. worked on a few radials, they could be real easy or a real pain!


----------



## trackend (Jun 10, 2005)

nice vid sunny 
The old peggy nine pot in the Stringbag was reckoned to be a peach to work on FBJ and very reliable. working after serious damage like an account I have of one getting its twelve o,clock cylinder head shot off (as near as damn it) it rattled on and brought its crew home safely.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 10, 2005)

Most of the time they're that way! It when you're tring to trouble shoot a 40 year old engine with multiple problems where it gets frustrating!


----------



## trackend (Jun 10, 2005)

Yes I could imaging they could become finicky.
I have a question for you FBJ the Pegasus engine that was fitted to the stringbag was a nine cylinder supercharged air-cooled lump, I'm reading a book by a guy who flew the entire war in nothing but Swordfish he said that when coming into land on a carrier the pilot would look at the batsman through the gap between the 11o'clock and 12o'clock cylinders, but at night the glow from the cylinders made it hard to see him . In your experience FBJ do air cooled radials actually get hot enough to glow as I would have thought they would seize long before that temperature was reached.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 10, 2005)

trackend said:


> Yes I could imaging they could become finicky.
> I have a question for you FBJ the Pegasus engine that was fitted to the stringbag was a nine cylinder supercharged air-cooled lump, I'm reading a book by a guy who flew the entire war in nothing but Swordfish he said that when coming into land on a carrier the pilot would look at the batsman through the gap between the 11o'clock and 12o'clock cylinders, but at night the glow from the cylinders made it hard to see him . In your experience FBJ do air cooled radials actually get hot enough to glow as I would have thought they would seize long before that temperature was reached.



He's probably correct. The Cylinder head temps. on a small opposed aircraft engine (like an O-200) can run over 500F, so I could imagine what a beast like a Pegasus would run, especially with high octane fuel. Add in damp humid ocean air (when you're picking up the LSO on a carrier) and I'm sure you'll see a nice glow around those cylinders probably warm enough to toast weenies!


----------



## trackend (Jun 10, 2005)

You leave my weenie out of this fly  

Cheers for the info mate


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 10, 2005)




----------

